# Ultrafire 18650 4000 mah



## BlacAngels_H (Jun 19, 2011)

Hello to all ! I have a few questions regarding 12 of these batteries that I had purchased of Ebay recently that cost $50 australian, this is before I had found this forum which gave a good run down on the quality and range of various batteries available. They are packaged as Ultrafire batteries and there mah rating is definately questionable,they come in a brown and gold wrapper and through a bit of questioning found that they come from a company called YongTai Electronic Ltd,Corporation. Shenzhen,China. The seller could not give me true specs but said they were rated slightly lower than the wrapper specified. My question is does anyone know of these batteries and there true specs and has anyone used these yet as I am a little cautious to use them,all responses are greatly appreciated.


----------



## jasonck08 (Jun 19, 2011)

Have a look at this thread, this is the type of product you could end up with: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?316888-Fake-Ultrafire-18650-battery-warning

4000mAh is way over rated. There is not a production cell in the world to this date that delivers more than 3100mAh. I'd say if you're lucky they will be in the 2000-2500mAh range. If you're not lucky they could be rubbish recycled laptop cells in the 300-1500mAh range.

Any brand with the of these xxxFire brands shouldn't be trusted, especially when sourced from eBay (see the link above).


----------



## HOPENK (Jun 19, 2011)

hahaha... i got four to try. fully charge, discharge at 1amp using turnigy accucell-6 only around 1200mah.
fully charge try to use for ssc-p7 direct-drive, batt protection kick right away. cannot use for high current, but for flashlight below 2000mah still okay...


----------



## mfm (Jun 19, 2011)

jasonck08 said:


> Any brand with the of these xxxFire brands shouldn't be trusted, especially when sourced from eBay (see the link above).



Irrelevant, Ultrafire doesn't make 4000 mAh cells so it's not an xxxFire. It could say Panasonic 4000 mAh.

What people need to learn is to stop buying cheap batteries from eBay.


----------



## old4570 (Jun 19, 2011)

BlacAngels_H said:


> Hello to all ! I have a few questions regarding 12 of these batteries that I had purchased of Ebay recently that cost $50 australian, this is before I had found this forum which gave a good run down on the quality and range of various batteries available. They are packaged as Ultrafire batteries and there mah rating is definately questionable,they come in a brown and gold wrapper and through a bit of questioning found that they come from a company called YongTai Electronic Ltd,Corporation. Shenzhen,China. The seller could not give me true specs but said they were rated slightly lower than the wrapper specified. My question is does anyone know of these batteries and there true specs and has anyone used these yet as I am a little cautious to use them,all responses are greatly appreciated.



As is the case often , buy first , then ask questions .
Well you got 12 of them , so hopefully they will last a while .
I highly recommend you dont run the batteries in multi cell lights for starters , for single cell applications they should be fine , but these cells do have there issues . [ Bad for multi cell applications ] 

Anyways , you have found your way to CPF , and hopefully you will hang around for a while


----------



## Papuga (Jun 19, 2011)

I was given a few of these flea-bay cells from a friend for testing because as he said, they don't seem to last as long as the AW's even though they have a higher rating. Result, each cell tested between 1200 and 1600mAh, and evey cell showed severe voltage depression when ran at currents above 1A.

They should work ok in single cell lights,but be careful, who really knows where they come from.

Ciao


----------



## xxllmm4 (Jun 20, 2011)

There are actually two 3100 cells on the market. The Panasonic and a Samsung 3100, the Samsung has to be charged to 4.35v so you need a special Hobby charger with adjustable output to get the full 3100 from them, so they may not really count.

Anything above the Ultrafire 3000 is a fake http://www.ultrafire.net/products.asp?enBigClassName=Battery. So the question is are they using new or recycled batteries in the fakes? My guess would be the same as the fake 3600's http://lygte-info.dk/info/Batteries18650-2011 UK.html


----------



## Norm (Jun 20, 2011)

xxllmm4 said:


> Anything above the Ultrafire 3000 is a fake



Worth a read. 
Fake Ultrafire 18650 battery warning
Norm


----------



## BlacAngels_H (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks to all for your responses! these cells were bought as they were the first that I had found for use in a fenix TK-35 and at that point I had not done my research as I am new to this battery type. I also own some AW 18650 cells which were purchased after having read this sites forums. I am learning quickly!


----------



## bullinchinashop (Jul 19, 2011)

I got suckered into buying a pair of these things too 
I haven't really been on this forum like I used to & I had no idea that 18650's hadn't gotten that powerful yet. I ordered something else but what do I do with the "Ultrafire" batteries & charger when they show up? Should I even bother trying to charge them or should I just toss them in the nearest recycle bin?


----------



## HKJ (Jul 19, 2011)

bullinchinashop said:


> I haven't really been on this forum like I used to & I had no idea that 18650's hadn't gotten that powerful yet. I ordered something else but what do I do with the "Ultrafire" batteries & charger when they show up? Should I even bother trying to charge them or should I just toss them in the nearest recycle bin?


 
I would use them and expect them to be around 2400 mAh.


----------



## Bat (Jul 19, 2011)

4000mah is achievable if the current draw is 0.000000000001A


----------



## jasonck08 (Jul 19, 2011)

Bat said:


> 4000mah is achievable if the current draw is 0.000000000001A



Which can't be measured unless you have a 1 million dollar piece of equipment!


----------



## bullinchinashop (Jul 19, 2011)

HKJ said:


> I would use them and expect them to be around 2400 mAh.


 2400mAh would be perfectly fine. I was more worried about the safety aspect - Exploding batteries I most definitely do _not_ need!
I'll try them in the other charger I have coming & i'll probably just toss the el cheapo charger that \'s bundled with the batteries.


----------



## Bat (Jul 19, 2011)

bullinchinashop said:


> 2400mAh would be perfectly fine. I was more worried about the safety aspect - Exploding batteries I most definitely do _not_ need!
> I'll try them in the other charger I have coming & i'll probably just toss the el cheapo charger that \'s bundled with the batteries.


 
ultrafire is okay imo
the real cells underneath the wrapper are just some generic, "cheap", unbranded 18650 with protection circuit

the actual real world capacity is around ~60% of the stated
in this case, 4000x.6=2400mAh


----------

